# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Удаление одинаковых банк.выписок в Бухгалтерии 3.0

## saps1970

Получилось т, что сперва забили два квартала вручную банковские выписки, а потов загрузили из файла за весь 2018 год. И вышло куча одинаковых выписок за 2 квартала....Помогите, как их удалить ?

----------


## Fltr

> Получилось т, что сперва забили два квартала вручную банковские выписки, а потов загрузили из файла за весь 2018 год. И вышло куча одинаковых выписок за 2 квартала....Помогите, как их удалить ?


Групповое изменение реквизитов
https://1s83.info/obuchenie/1s-buhga...okumentov.html

----------

